# Lane & Bodley Corliss steam engine castings



## A1MACH (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody has built one of these models from Historic Models and reproductions? Looks very impressive and the size is perfect.


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 31, 2012)

Scott,
Here's a thread that should be of interest http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97576 . . . especially the TWIN.


----------



## A1MACH (Feb 1, 2012)

I did find that but the links on the builds were missing, that twin is awesome, were those models built with the Historic models and reproduction castings?


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 1, 2012)

Pete over on Classic Steam has one, he's also a member here. The owner of Historic models is also a member there.

http://www.classicsteamengineering.com/index.php?topic=267.0

J


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Feb 1, 2012)

Classic Steam Engineering is an overflow of information that was inspired by the HMEM folks, so I think of Classic Steam as the storage closet for HMEM steam information.

Not really any significant activity on Classic Steam, but a whole lot of basic steam info, and much of it in the public domain, so feel free to copy any of the public domain stuff over here to HMEM if you feel the need.


----------



## Jeff L (Feb 1, 2012)

The twin (duplex ) was built by John V. McDivitt , Gordon Gore made the patterns for the frames and flywheel and John got three sets cast . He built two of these engines and before he died he gave me the last set . Jeff


----------



## Philipintexas (May 19, 2012)

I'm in the middle of a multi-year project very similar to yours, however mine are very poor quality castings from many years ago. The Classicsteamengineering looks similar, I wish I'd waited to get their castings. This is a project that is guaranteed to keep you awake at night....


----------



## ausdier (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking real good Phil.
Got anymore photos ?

PS some Karma for the present, thanks.


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 8, 2012)

I am building the Coles Corliss. Having not posted photos in a while, but about 70% finished.Most needed is the cutouts of all the cams and levers. You all know the story, " YUP! next week I'll get back to it, as so as this other piece is done."


----------

